# CC Today



## clemm (Apr 14, 2007)

Went to CC today and caught 5 keepers - Crappie between the three of us!! The water is still muddy and was a slow fishing day!! Eric caught the :B 12 inch black crappie, which was the highlight of the morning!


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Couple nice lookin keepers. What was ya using for bait?


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

What the heck??? There were 3 of us in the boat and you didn't post my catch???


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Is this Ceasar Creek your reporting on? Just curious, because a buddy of mine caught some crappie off the break last weekend. He stated the crappie are a little behind in the spawn there. Due to water taking longer to warm up with it's depths.


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

dont want to step on any toes but those are not black crappie.those are male white crappie getting ready to spawn or build the nests for the females.during the spawn the males get all stressed iout and ready to fertilize the eggs the turn black.If you notice the top fin on all the crappie are all the same.A tru black crappie top fin is a little larger than a white crappies.i have caught thousands of crappie from ceasars creek and never caught a true black crappie from there.If you are catching black crappie in the middle of july then it`s more apt that you are catching true blacks, but in the spring for the most part in the state of ohio you are catching whites.Once you go down south and catch a few down there you will never forget what one looks like.Once you research this and look at the true differences in the two you will be amazed....I was..


----------



## ohiocrappiechaser (Apr 23, 2008)

To me, the 12" one is a male black crappie for sure.


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

I've always heard the easiest way to tell them apart is the markings on their sides. The white crappie will have the black marking on its side arranged in a few verticle bars and the black crappie has his black arranged in a random manner forming no pattern at all. 

I can clearly see the side bars on the white crappie in that picture.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I think you are mistaken. The larger of the 5 with random spots is a black crappie, the other 4 with the vertical bars are white crappie. CC has a mix of both species. In fact, last year I caught a black nose crappie...the one with a black stripe running from it's nose to the dorsal fin.



Goosebuster said:


> dont want to step on any toes but those are not black crappie.those are male white crappie getting ready to spawn or build the nests for the females.during the spawn the males get all stressed iout and ready to fertilize the eggs the turn black.If you notice the top fin on all the crappie are all the same.A tru black crappie top fin is a little larger than a white crappies.i have caught thousands of crappie from ceasars creek and never caught a true black crappie from there.If you are catching black crappie in the middle of july then it`s more apt that you are catching true blacks, but in the spring for the most part in the state of ohio you are catching whites.Once you go down south and catch a few down there you will never forget what one looks like.Once you research this and look at the true differences in the two you will be amazed....I was..


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

from the front of the top fin to the eye back to the rear of the top fin on a white crappie will make an offset triangle.on a black crappie it will make a more uniform triangle.also count the rays in the top fin,white crappie have only 5 possibly six fins.blacks have around eight.Just do a web search on black white crappie comparisson and you wll see.that is a male white crappie.if i am wrong then i am wrong but for the fun of it i`ll bet ya.by the way you cannot distinguish the two when they are spawning except by the top fin........FACT


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

I personally think it's a Crappie, but then again thats just me, never the less, nice catch m8.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry brother, but your information is misguided. 4 whites, 1 black. Go to the ODNR or any other reputable site.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

they all look the same in beer batter!


----------



## Bonz (Apr 30, 2008)

looks like a sammich to me!


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

4 whites 1 black, fact.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

goose im with ya those are all whites!!!!


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

i am not trying to be a know it all just trying to educate fellow anglers on the myth of the elusive black crappie in the state of ohio.like i said i have caught 1000`s of crappie at CC and yet to catch a true black.Only in alabama have i ever caught a true black.That crappie in the picture only has 5-6 spines in the top fin therefore .....WHITE MALE FISH!!!!!! my father-law cleaned well over a 100 today from CC ....no true blacks only white males just like the ones in the pic.By the way the crappie at CC are biting very well in the coves on the west side of the lake and if you know CC very well you will know that there are limited coves on the west side so think real hard and you will know where i am talking about just put in on s.r.73 and you need to not go too far!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Common Names: 
Papermouth, SpecksScientific Name: Pomoxis nigromaculatusPublication 13(R999)Identification:Black crappie closely resemble white crap-pie, but have deeper bodies. Furthermore, their head, back and sides are mottled with dusky or black blotches. *These blotches do not form vertical bands as on white crappie.* The most reliable characteristic, however, is that black crappie have seven or eight dorsal spines.
Range and Habitat:
Black crappie are less widely distributed than white crappie in Ohio, but *are generally found throughout the state *including western Lake Erie. Generally, black crappie prefer clear wa-ter containing aquatic vegetation. They are less tolerant of silt and turbidity than white crappie


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/Pub 013.pdf


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

so let me get this right with all the facts and surveys and everything else that the odnr and other people do they have been wrong all this time. there are no black crappies in the state of ohio. dang them for lieing to us they should be ashamed.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

looking at the dorsal fin it looks more like a channel cat to me!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

prowler youve went to far its a fish and i promise its going to get eaten (lol)


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

chris1162 said:


> looking at the dorsal fin it looks more like a channel cat to me!


i am going to have to agree with chris. is defentely a channel cat


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The only way to tell for sure is the count the dorsal spines. Alot of people mistake a spawning white crappie for black crappie. Going on looks alone, it is hit or miss.

Without counting the fins, nobody can say for sure whether it is a black or white.

If I had to put money on that fish mine would be on a WHITE crappie.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a black to me. There's lot's of black crappies in ohio. All blacks don't look alike, there are differences in color sometimes from one lake to another. I wouldn't assume that all blacks will look just like the ones you caught in Alabama.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

dodgeboy75 said:


> What the heck??? There were 3 of us in the boat and you didn't post my catch???


Is that your brother that threw you under the bus


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Whopper said:


> Is that your brother that threw you under the bus


Yes it is.....


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

it doesnt matter i would like for goosebuster to take me to cc so i could start catching my share of them


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

if i had room in the boat i would take alotta people w/me.But then i would have to kill the ones i dont trust because they would know where all my trees are strtegically buried.
trust me the crappie are in full swing at CC myfather in law was there again today caught 62 keepers.the females have still not spewed their eggs yet about another week of good fishing.i will tell you this they spawn at the dam end of the lake first the rest of the lake for some apparent reason is about a week behind. iguess the water temp at the dam end is a few deg. above the creek end and just 2 degrees to a crappie is a lot.If they pull water that will shut them down for about a day sometimes.well i give up toomany secrets for one day so good luck with i.d. on those white crappies because if a fine was in place some of you would go to jail....lmao......remember during the spawn color means nothing...DORSAL FIN RAYS NEVER CHANGE......BUT THEIR COLOR WILL... 
TIGHT LINES FELLAS!!!!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Goosebuster said:


> trust me the crappie are in full swing at CC myfather in law was there again today caught 62 keepers.


Did your FIL keep all 62? How many in a season do you all go through. I don't eat fish but that seems like quite a haul to me. You'd be filleting for hours with that many little fellas.


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

well we have marks on our rods thay are 10`` apart.There is also a size limit on CC of 9",so we dont get a fine we limit our catch to 10",and thats our way of being precautious.As for the fish,we eat alot of it,but also it goes to a church for fish frys and things to that nature.Remember you cannot go to the lake and catch big crappie year round.all you get is the spring bite and then another small chance at big ones when the shad get about 2'' long in the summer the big ones will come up at night chasing them around,then once the water temps start falling in the fall they will go on a feeding frenzy then too.But just to say if you filet a crappie and deskin it cut out the bellie meat that takes what?a whole minute for a fish maybe less?two people can wipe out a bunch in just about a half an hour?


----------



## Glasseye (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with Goosebuster

Look ath the attached webpage

http://fishing.about.com/od/crappie/a/crappie.htm


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

As I read this post it seems to me Goosebuster that you have a vast knowledge of crappie. What really stood out is that fact that you think it is just fine to brag: my father-law cleaned well over a 100 today from CC Then later on in the post brag about my father in law was there again today caught 62 keepers.the females have still not spewed their eggs yet about another week of good fishing

I think its great if you keep enough for a meal or two, but to provide for a church fish fry??? 

Why dont you use that big brain of yours to educate your FIL on the subjects of Angler Ethics, Selective Harvest and C&R? Think about how many females were destroyed before they dropped their eggs? Way to do your part for the CC crappie fishery. 

Here is a perfect example why we need pan fish bag limits in OH! You said it yourself Goosebuster: Remember you cannot go to the lake and catch big crappie year roundwith people like you around I wonder why???


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Couldnt agree more  just because you can keep 65 crappie in a day; doesnt mean you should! If we do not limit ourselves it will be left to others to do so for us!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Larry. I don't do a lot of pan fishing but I never understood why people feel they need to harvest so many fish in Ohio. I know everyone has thier rights to do so but just think what the fishing could be like in our lakes if more C&R was practiced. I was at Eastwood one day last year and met a couple guys at the ramp that had over 60 Crappie in the well and said they had similar days earlier that week. I can't help but think that had to really hurt the fishing for following years when you concider that that was just one boat.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe the dorsal fin count is the correct way to identify crappie. Black 8 or more, White 6 or less. Maybe.


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

well i am gonna keep doing it till they go back to deep water..the dumbest thing they did was put the muskies in there.....i rather clean alll those fish have them to eat when i want them,than go over there and make 1000 casts only to catch a 1# bass on a muskie lure....lmao at the muskie nuts


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> .....i rather clean alll those fish have them to eat when i want them,than go over there and make 1000 casts only to catch a 1# bass on a muskie lure....lmao at the muskie nuts



The only positive thing you've said in this thread is that you catch lots of big crappies.

1. This helps prove my point that muskies do not eat all the other fish. If they did you would not catch any.

2. If I choose to make 1000 casts to catch a fish why should you care? To a muskie fisherman just seeing a fish makes it a successful day. We are a different breed, off the wall maybe. I haven't seen 1 muskie fisherman talk badly of you for crappie fishing.

3. Most of the bass, saugeye, etc. we catch on muskie lures are 4-6 lbs. I will add that those fish were also released.

4. Muskie and bass fishermen (true fishermen, not weekend warriors) are probably the 2 highest advocate groups for C&R. 

5. Although you have not broken any laws or regulations, I would think ethically you would think about returning some of those fish to the lake to complete the spawn. As you said, there are other chances to catch them later in the year. If every fisherman thought as you do the entire lake would be barren (except for shad) in 2 years.


----------



## jayhoffa01 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well put, Weatherby! As a fisherman what you wrote is the truth!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a feeling the Muskie was going to get drug into this conversation.

Muskie- eats to survive and only takes what it needs for that day. 

Meat Hunters- fill the freezer and supply the church. 

Not sure Muskies are the problem. I'm not saying you shouldn't keep any fish (I could use a crappie sandwich right now) but when you think of the amount of crappie or any fish that could be taken out of CC with this kind of thinking, it is troubling. 

Just my opinion.

Well said Chris!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i think crappie keepers should be 11"

muskies are cool!!!


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

man you couple of guys are already playing the i am better than you ambassaduer to fishing ethnics bull&*%^. i dont even want to hear it.One of you is the director of whatever inyour club and you are you are trying to tell me about fishing ethnics.you people are promoting a sport fish that the odnr finally stocked at CC.A sport fish that is a proven ecosystem bombshell.they are just like a barracuda,kill to be killing.how many baitfish do they actually consume?with all the crappie and bass and whie bass in that lake why eat a stinky shad when they can have prime rib so to speak.maybe you need to research that instead of busting my but about a few crappie.and trust me there are bigger #`s fisherman than me on that lake at least i dont run home clean my fish and go back to the lake the same day.why dont you go to the lake and find out who has been rippin the gills out of the muskies and leaving them for dead because they stink far more dead than alive trust me.i have seen about half a dozen or so with their gills hanging out DEAD floating in the coves,its no secret i hate the fact they are in the lake but thas takin it too far.so go research that and be a good ambassaduer to your 1000 cast a day 25000 casts a year, see 2 fish and forgot to figure 8 your lure for a strike before they disappeared sport.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> A sport fish that is a proven ecosystem bombshell.they are just like a barracuda,kill to be killing.how many baitfish do they actually consume?


Please show me the research you have to prove this statement. 



> with all the crappie and bass and white bass in that lake why eat a stinky shad when they can have prime rib so to speak


Will a muskie eat a crappie, bass, etc.? Yes they will, just the same as a bass will eat a bass, crappie etc., a crappie will eat a crappie, bass, etc. a walleye will eat a walleye, bass, etc.

Muskie prefer soft rayed fish such as shad. So actually the SHAD is the prime rib to the muskie, not the other way around.



> why dont you go to the lake and find out who has been rippin the gills out of the muskies and leaving them for dead


This is ONE of the many things we are working on.




> man you couple of guys are already playing the i am better than you ambassaduer to fishing ethnics bull&*&#37;^. i dont even want to hear it.


I have never said I was better than anyone. 



> you people are promoting a sport fish that the odnr finally stocked at CC


Yes and thank God they did. I got tired of driving at least 4 hours to catch one.

How many lakes in the state of Ohio have crappies?

How many lakes in the state of Ohio are stocked with muskie? 8 (now), 9 this fall when they stock East Fork for the first time.



> One of you is the director of whatever inyour club and you are you are trying to tell me about fishing ethnics.


Yes I am the Research Director for the Southwest Ohio Muskie Association. As we are a part of Muskies Inc. we promote C&R. Plain and simple.

Edit to add the following picture.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe Weatherby would be correct. The muskie is doing little if any damage to the fishery. People keeping 60-100 crappie will affect population way faster than a muskie eating a few fish to sustain normal life. Yet it is fun to catch a fish that weighs 8 oz and doesn't even provide a fight, I myself would rather ware my arm out to have a chance to catch a 15-20 pound muskie that provides a hell of a fight and put on a great show.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,once again someone makes a post to share his fishing experience,and for some unknown reason,there are those who feel the need to turn it into an unrelated ethical arguement,and anothe arguement over a totally nrealated fish's eating habits,so by request,this thread is closed.

ps to clemm................nice fish,and thanks for the report.


----------

